# IPB 14 Original vs Gheenoe Classic



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

No pun intended but i was in the same boat before deciding on my ipb 14. Ive never been on a gheenoe so i cant speak on their behalf and although i really liked the idea of owning one, i decided i needed more space. Mine is light, shallow enough, fast, my 20 yamaha 4s pushes mid twenties easy and ive seen closer to 30 depending on load/conditions. More stable than a gheenoe id figure but ultimately, i just decided i needed more space and couldnt justify spending $$$ on basically a badA canoe. With that being said, id still like to own a custom LT25 someday


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait 1 more week and you should have another choice in a sub $3K 14' skiffy kind of thing, and with bullet proof construction. Been looking hard at skiffs, at mfg's and at the MIB last weekend. So saw this while wet testing a boat last weekend but was threatened with bodily harm should I divulge any info on it. Launch is supposed to be next week with it being on display at Tampa Outdoor Expo next weekend.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Wait 1 more week and you should have another choice in a sub $3K 14' skiffy kind of thing, and with bullet proof construction.  Been looking hard at skiffs, at mfg's and at the  MIB last weekend.  So saw this while wet testing a boat last weekend but was threatened with bodily harm should I divulge any info on it.  Launch is supposed to be next week with it being on display at Tampa Outdoor Expo next weekend.


You have my attention.........


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambush XL? LOL


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> I'm getting closer to making the final choice but just wanted to here your input on the matter. Hows stability between the two (for two people), speed range (i'll be running  a 15 or 20hp), and your honest opinion about what you do and don't like about either of them.
> thanks in advance


if it was me no to ipb, go with the classic or if you not dead set on a fiberglass boat go with a 1548 jonboat it will poll just about the same as the ipb imo


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The classic is a pretty good low price proven design. I've had a few and never had an issue with 2 large anglers and stability even on a platform. Never been on the IPB but I've seen a few at the ramps. Not really impressed with the construction. Just looks like something that was built well enough to please the price market. With that said, I would say go with the Gheenoe just based on its reputation and network. I would also look a little harder and try to find a used LT before anything else..


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> The classic is a pretty good low price proven design. I've had a few and never had an issue with 2 large anglers and stability even on a platform. Never been on the IPB but I've seen a few at the ramps. Not really impressed with the construction. Just looks like something that was built well enough to please the price market. With that said, I would say go with the Gheenoe just based on its reputation and network. I would also look a little harder and try to find a used LT before anything else..


I would say from what I've seen of the IPB 14s, which are now under a different name, that they're better than they were when they were first introduced.  The more recently purchased ones that have been shown on here look way nicer than the original ones from 2013 or 2012...whenever they came out. 

ETA: Skimmer Skiff is the new name.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

* This !!!

VVVVVVV



I would say go with the Gheenoe just based on its reputation and network. *


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a Gheenoe. I had one before I upgraded to the IPB.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> Nothing wrong with a Gheenoe. I had one before I upgraded to the IPB.


skydiver whats the difference between the two as far as stability, space and speed


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Well to be fair, my Gheenoe was the only the 13' and I loved it but I wanted a bigger boat. I intended to buy a Gheenoe LT25 and went to Custom Gheenoe looked at them in person and got an estimate. 

Then I stopped by IPB and looked at the IPB 14. The IPB 14 is a boat, you can walk around on it front to back, you don't need to hold on to anything. You can stand on the platform and pole it while another person is fishing off the front deck. Its a LOT more boat and it costs less than a Gheenoe. 

My IPB is currently under powered with a 15hp 2 stroke but I have the Suzuki 20hp 4 stroke ordered (should be here next week). Pretty much with two people in the boat, most people seem to report 23-25 mph with a 20hp four stroke and around 30 mph with a 25hp two stroke. 

As for space, there is a lot more storage and larger front and rear decks to walk around on on the IPB. IMO they are not in the same class, one is kind of like a stable canoe the other is a boat. If you are in the market though you should go check them both out in person. You don't want to regret NOT buying one or the other after you have already made a purchase.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

If you haven't seen them already, I made this video for people like you (I was in your shoes 6 months ago trying to decide). Not that much info on the IPB. No I don't work for them and no I really don't care what you buy. I think you will be happy with either one really. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok0CDymJMqg

Here is a pretty cool video with an IPB 14 with a Yami 20hp four stroke..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxqqVVeD8fo

Let us know which ever you decide on and post some pics!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you ever fished out of an LT25 Skydiver?  

I have been aboard quite a few different skiffs, including other LT25's besides mine. There is almost no difference in stability. I fish two anglers out of mine often, one poling on the platform, one casting from the bow, sometimes both casting, walking from end to end, etc...it's everything any other skiff is, except you can't walk the gunnels (unless you've got exceptional balance).

I will say though, the downside of the Gheenoe is that when it's rough, it's a wetter ride than most. When it's really bad, keep the bow trimmed up and take it easy on the throttle and it's manageable however. Still, that is my one true dislike of the design.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Have you ever fished out of an LT25 Skydiver?


Never.

Not saying for a second they are unstable. My little 13' was very stable. Nothing in the world wrong with a Gheenoe, I just prefer the IPB. 

My old 13'


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I hear ya. I used to have a 15'4. Same hull as the 13, only a bit longer. Those are nowhere near as stable as the newer models.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

I have to say im biased towards an ipb because like shallowed said they are a micro *skiff* and gheenoe is a bad ass *canoe*


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll chime in with my $0.02
I've owned a 13' lowsider and highsider, 15'4 nmz, and a 15'6 gheene classic. Also fish on a friends CC LT25 often. Each one I owned was enjoyed greatly and would by another 15'4" nmz again any day (probably soon)

Currently I have a IPB 14' and enjoy the boat tremendously. The reasons I prefer the IPB 14 over the classic are that its a nice looking skiff which is affordable for a college kid, it offers more room for fishing and storage. Handles the choppy water better and floats skinnier than I need it too, also tracks better when poled. A big plus is my father can accompany me on my IPB and get back to fishing with me. He isn't as agile in his older days on skinny boat. 

The classic doesn't have the same bow like a lt25 or highsider does, which could be the difference in poling.
What I do like about the classic is that they are light, simple and very functional. It is also easy to stand on the middle and pole/sup paddle back into creeks solo. The IPB isn't as easy to get this done solo. The classic does tend to be a less dry ride in chop, and it doesnt cut through the water like the IPB does, but then again different designs in play here don't forget...

The classic and IPB both get my speed fix with a merc 25 2-stroke and get skinny. like stated before the IPB feels like more of a boat to me, where the classic was more of, well a Gheenoe. Each are stable to me but I am young and balance is just not a problem for me yet.

Take this for a grain of salt, but I will always have a gheenoe in my arsenal when possible because I just enjoy the snot out of them, especially the NMZ. The IPB is a boat I can enjoy with another angler and more important my father now.

Test both and see where you fall. The guys at gheenoe are always easy to talk to, Brad can be a pain to get a hold of but I would not hesitate to get another boat from him.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have to say im biased towards an ipb because like skydiver said they are a micro *skiff* and gheenoe is a bad ass *canoe*


 ;D

You call this a canoe?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks tippy.  Just kidding.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Wait 1 more week and you should have another choice in a sub $3K 14' skiffy kind of thing, and with bullet proof construction.  Been looking hard at skiffs, at mfg's and at the  MIB last weekend.  So saw this while wet testing a boat last weekend but was threatened with bodily harm should I divulge any info on it.  Launch is supposed to be next week with it being on display at Tampa Outdoor Expo next weekend.


Spill the beans!


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> > I have to say im biased towards an ipb because like skydiver said they are a micro *skiff* and gheenoe is a bad ass *canoe*
> 
> 
> ;D
> ...


Yes, BUT a very very sexy bad ass pony powered canoe


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The only Gheenoes even remotely close to a canoe are the 13 and 15'4 and they are worlds more stable than any canoe I've ever paddled, and I've literally paddled hundreds of them. If you haven't been on a Classic or LT25 you really can't speak as to how capable it really is. The support network and customization is worlds better too. Is anyone even producing the IPB 14 anymore? Last I checked that dude was hard to get ahold of but if you pick up the phone and call Gheenoe someone will answer and know what they're talking about. With that said, the layout of the IPB is appealing, and they are definitely cheaper, although not nearly as customizable. With a Gheenoe the sky is the limit. With the IPB what you see is what you get.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] It was bound to happen.


----------



## Dyoung29 (Feb 9, 2014)

> the layout of the IPB is appealing, and they are definitely cheaper, although not nearly as customizable.  With a Gheenoe the sky is the limit.  With the IPB what you see is what you get.


Exactly how is a gheenoe more customizable than an ipb?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > the layout of the IPB is appealing, and they are definitely cheaper, although not nearly as customizable.  With a Gheenoe the sky is the limit.  With the IPB what you see is what you get.
> 
> 
> Exactly how is a gheenoe more customizable than an ipb?


I think he is referring to the factory available options. Gheenoe does have a ton of available mods for each model available. Nothing saying an IPB can't have custom work done either though. Just may take more time and $$$ to do so..


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Well to be fair, my Gheenoe was the only the 13' and I loved it but I wanted a bigger boat. I intended to buy a Gheenoe LT25 and went to Custom Gheenoe looked at them in person and got an estimate.
> 
> Then I stopped by IPB and looked at the IPB 14. The IPB 14 is a boat, you can walk around on it front to back, you don't need to hold on to anything. You can stand on the platform and pole it while another person is fishing off the front deck. Its a LOT more boat and it costs less than a Gheenoe.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better sky diver.I fished a classic gheenoe all the time and I also prefer the my IPB 14.From what I'm hearing though its hard to recommend it because its hard to get a hold of Brad from what I'm hearing.I hope he can hire more people cause its a GREAT lil skiff.Im sure glad when I decided to get mine last Feb. Brad had it built in 4 days and went to Orlando and picked it up the following weekend.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

+1 to the list of people who have owned (and loved) a Gheenoe and now own an IPB. 

Granted, I haven't fished a Low Tide or Classic...but considered buying one before finding the IPB. 

The IPB has a larger front deck and more interior room. It was available with the only other options I needed/wanted (poling platform, nav lights and a custom color).

Most importantly though, per Custom Gheenoe's website, a comparably equipped Low Tide costs ~$1,500 more than my IPB would if I bought it today (I got the original boat/trailer promo price, so my delta was more like $2,500). Percentage-wise that's a substantial increase in cost...so for me, it was an easy choice.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Most importantly though, per Custom Gheenoe's website, a comparably equipped Low Tide costs ~$1,500 more than my IPB would if I bought it today (I got the original boat/trailer promo price, so my delta was more like $2,500). Percentage-wise that's a substantial increase in cost...so for me, it was an easy choice.


Wow! I don't know about your math... I had my LT25 (pictured above) built new and it cost a lot less with the trailer included, front/rear decks with four hatches (3 dry), plus the side console than just the base price of the IPB14 hull alone. Not that it matters really, it sounds like the OP has made up his mind anyway in favor of the traditional skiff look. I just wanted to point out the pricing misinformation.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah base price on an LT25 is 2600 dollars and as far as options the sky is the limit. Everything from a center or side console to poling platforms, raised front and rear deck with hatches and livewells, etc. Custom Gheenoe is a legit dealer and can outfit and power any of their skiffs with basically any motor or accessory you can think of.


If you're speaking from experience on a 15'4 or a 13 Gheenoe they really don't compare. A Classic or LT both have a 55ish inch beam, which is the same as the IPB.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Have to agree with intheweeds here. The lt25 with front and rear decks hull only is a littler over 4k per gheenoe site. You can purchase a brand new ipb14 hull for just under 3k now with front and rear deck and they use to be around 2500 before the new year. I owner a lt25 it is a nice boat with 55inch beam but that's a little deceiving because of the way it tapers. I own an ipb14 now and its a lot more boat imho


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Wow! I don't know about your math...


Here is what I used for my pricing comparison (detail below): http://www.customgheenoe.com/price-list/lo-tide-25/

Base LT 25 - 2,600
Raised Front/Rear Decks - 1,450
Custom Color - 350
Shark Eye Lights - 65
Poling Platform - 610
Welded Rod Holders - 75
Aluminum Trailer - 1,100
------------------------
*TOTAL - 6,250 (6,230 per website for some reason)*


The invoice for my IPB reflects:

Base hull - 2,000 (3,000 these days I believe?)
Aluminum Trailer - 800
Poling Platform with welded rod holders - 545
Shark Eye/Anchor lights - 250
-------------------------
*TOTAL - 3,595 (~4,595 currently?)*


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Clipped right from IPB's 2014 price list, off their website...









Base Hull - 5950
Custom Color - 400
Trailer - 1170
Poling Platform - 850 (No option for rod holders that I see)
Nav Lights aren't listed - Probably included?

IPB 14 Total - $8370

I sure didn't want to get into a pissing match with you guys over this, sorry.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

No pissing match the ipb14 u are looking at for 2014 is not the same boat as the one in the subject line stated original ipb14 which is now being called skimmer skiff if I remember correctly. 
The new IPBs are now owned buy the folks that made shipoke I think......just wanted it to be clear apples to apples as I believe the ipb14 that is being compared is more boat for the money and its cheaper


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

like I said I love the lt25s both good platforms for what they are meant to do


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I really don't have a dog in the fight and I don't care who buys what. I do happen to have both my invoices in the desk drawer from when I was shopping for both. 

The only difference is the Gheenoe invoice has seat cushions on it. The Gheenoe estimate at $5100.00 has only a raised rear deck (no front deck), the IPB 14 comes with both front and rear at no extra charge and included the front hatch. I ordered the IPB 14 with a live well, the Gheenoe estimate doesn't have one that would be another $85.00. The IPB was also available in custom colors at no extra charge, Gheenoe charged extra ($350.00) if you want anything other than white, so my estimate was for a white one. In the end I opted for a new aluminum trailer ($950.) So even with a new aluminum trailer the IPB was cheaper than the Gheenoe LT25 with NO trailer.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Clipped right from IPB's 2014 price list, off their website...
> 
> IPB 14 Total - $8370
> 
> I sure didn't want to get into a pissing match with you guys over this, sorry.


I don't think it's a pissing match...everyone has been very civil. I understand where you are coming from now though.

As someone else mentioned, the "original" IPB 14 is different than the current IPB 14 listed on the website. The current model is actually the Shipoke 14 (completely different boat...yes, it's confusing).


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I see both sides. If you got in on the deal here...http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1352162900 then yes that was a great buy. 

However, you never know about an IPBs durability down the road. In 10 years they could (not saying they will) have delaminating problems or a number of problems. Whereas a gheenoe is a legend in lasting years and years with little maintenance and no problems. 

But from everything I have ready the IPBs were made well and aren't having any of these problems, just putting that out there.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

[smiley=StirPotChef.gif] [smiley=StirPotChef.gif]The IPB 14 is now the "Skimmer Skiff" they are NOT $8370.00. The boat that is $8370.00 is not the one we are talking about in this thread. You CAN STILL BUY the OLD IPB14, they are STILL MAKING THEM in the same shop they have always made them in, they just changed the name of the boat and company. ;D


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

How do you get in touch with Skimmer?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> How do you get in touch with Skimmer?


407-488-5268

[email protected]

2754 Navigator Ave, Sanford, Florida 32773

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skimmer-Skiffs/201494300039992


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> > How do you get in touch with Skimmer?
> 
> 
> 407-488-5268
> ...


Hard to beat the skimmer skiff for the $$$$. And as far as longevity or compared to the gheenoe, half the stuff I have bolted on mine would bolt to a ghennoe as well. If in 10 years I am done with the IPB (skimmer) skiff, I have the option to strip the hardware off and slap it on something else- johnsen, gheenoe, hobie skiff... whatever.

Getting ahold of Brad- Personal experience: Mine has been mostly good- but I finally figured it out. I have had him return texts instantly, but it is usually when the texts are sent at 7pm or later. There have been members here that stopped by his shop at dark and Brad is still there working. Texting or calling in the middle of the day is usually not gonna pay off for you, cause Brad is working his tail off around then.


----------

